# what kind of fish is this?



## HunterTN (Sep 9, 2013)

Been fishing the past two days and have caught a ton of whiting and a couple of these things. We think they're some type of sculpin but aren't sure. Either way seems a bit too prickly to touch. Any help is appreciated. 

Ps would it be worthwhile to cut up a smaller whiting and use it for bait? We've been using shrimp with decent success but have caught one ladyfish two fish from the picture and maybe 25 whiting.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sea robin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes. Whiting and cut ladyfish are great for reds


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, Sea Robin?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been surf fishing this area for 9years. I caught the 1st one of those yesterday.wierd looking little critter. long feelers under his chin,almost kind of insect like.He was hanging out with the hard heads.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

You didn't see Sea Batman with him?

Rick


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

didn't see batman. But there was a very attractive lady in a string bikini, she was digging in the sand for sea shells and putting on quite a show. never seen anything like that before on the beach either.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Id rather identify the bikini fish. No picture cant be true.


----------

